

Ask HN: What tools are you using for your site's documentation - iantimothy

I'm fascinated by the beautiful documentation from companies like Stripe (https://stripe.com/docs), Parse (https://www.parse.com/docs) and Filepicker (https://developers.filepicker.io/docs/web/).  Beautiful in clarity and presentation.  What CMS or other tools are you guys using to generate your documentation?
======
anujkk
Do we really need a CMS or any other tool for good looking documentation? I
don't think so. All that is needed to make good documentation is ability to
write good content and present it in a simple manner. Tools doesn't matter.

A look at source of filepicker.io documentation is enough to tell that it is
using twitter bootstrap for its documentation. They have three static pages
powered by twitter bootstrap, one each for web, ios and android documentation.

------
saiko-chriskun
Stripe's full api docs look like they were generated with something similar to
<http://rtomayko.github.com/rocco>

------
jspiral
I like sphinx (e.g. readthedocs.org), if you need to generate documentation
for your code

~~~
benji-york
Agreed. I also like to test my documentation
(<http://packages.python.org/manuel/>).

